# Feedback gesucht! Canyon Spectral 5 o. 6 WMN, Cube Sting WS 140 HPC Race



## Lawenia (7. April 2021)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen,

ich möchte mir für den Sommer ein neues Fully zulegen und bin mir derzeit noch unsicher, welches mir mit einer Größe von 1,58m wirklich passt. Derzeit stehen folgende Modelle zur Auswahl:

Canyon Spectral 5, Größe: XS/S?
Canyon Spectral 6 WMN, Größe: XS/S?
Cube Sting WS 140 HPC Race 2020 o. 2021, 27,5 Zoll, Größe: 13,5/16 Zoll?

Da ich mich auf dem Bikemarkt gar nicht auskenne, bin ich natürlich auch offen für andere Modelle, die für meine Größe geeignet sind. Vielleicht hat die ein oder andere noch eine Empfehlung.

Pandemiebedingt kann ich derzeit leider keine Modelle probesitzen. Falls jemand von Euch in meiner Größe (+/- ein paar cm) ein o.g. Modell besitzen sollte bzw. jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt  , wäre ich für ein kleines Feedback dankbar.

Viele Grüße von Lawenia


----------



## Aninaj (7. April 2021)

Bikes für kleine Menschen - Größe S oder kleiner gesucht? Schau hier rein!
					

Ladys,  das hier soll ein Thread werden, wo Bikes für die kleineren unter euch (und auch uns Männern) gezigt werden, am besten mit Bild und den wichtigsten Daten.  Hier das Cannondale Prophet MX meiner Süßen (Innenbeinlänge inkl. Schuh kommt noch, Lady ist 163cm).  Einsatzgebiet: vom Hometrail...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




für Aktualität einfach von hinten lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (7. April 2021)

*Habe das Cube Sting WS 140 HPC SL - 2021 - in S (16 Zoll), bin 1,60 m groß. Trotz Lockdown konnte ich sowohl Größe XS als auch S bei Fahrrad XXL Franz in Mainz vor wenigen Wochen draußen ausgiebig Probe fahren. XS war mir eindeutig zu klein. *​


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2021)

Siehe den Link von @Aninaj  mein Erfahrungsbericht mit 70cm Schrittlänge
vor ein paar Wochen bin ich über dem Cube drüber gestanden. Das XS war so kurz und ich war total zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr eingeklemmt, auf dem Boden stehen konnte ich. Das S war zu hoch, da bin ich auf dem Oberrohr aufgestanden   oder wie schreibt man das.


----------



## Gixxa06 (8. April 2021)

Hallo,

meine Frau hat auch das Cube Sting 140 SL 2021 in Größe S seit einem Monat. Sie ist 1,60m und hat relativ lange Beine (Schrittlänge 76cm). Passt alles sehr gut und sie fühlt sich sehr wohl auf dem Bike. Wenn deine Schrittlänge ähnlich ist, würde ich dir Rahmengröße S empfehlen.


----------



## Lawenia (8. April 2021)

Danke für Euer Feedback zum Cube Sting!

Vielleicht hat jmd ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon gemacht?


----------



## Lawenia (8. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Siehe den Link von @Aninaj  mein Erfahrungsbericht mit 70cm Schrittlänge
> vor ein paar Wochen bin ich über dem Cube drüber gestanden. Das XS war so kurz und ich war total zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr eingeklemmt, auf dem Boden stehen konnte ich. Das S war zu hoch, da bin ich auf dem Oberrohr aufgestanden   oder wie schreibt man das.


Und hast Du eine Alternative gefunden?


----------



## LetzRoll (8. April 2021)

Ich hab ein Canyon in XS und bin 165. Ist mir zu klein (kurz) das ist aber vllt auch gewöhnungssache. Habs modifiziert und es passt nun einigermaßen. 
Meine Schritthöhe ist 72.


----------



## Gixxa06 (8. April 2021)

Spectral in S könnte noch gehen. Reach ist aber sehr kurz. Alternative Santa Cruz 5010 V4 in S. Hat eine sehr moderne Geo. Verfügbarkeit eher schlecht, deswegen hat sich meine Frau für das Cube Sting entschieden.


----------



## Gixxa06 (8. April 2021)

Liv Intrigue wäre vielleicht auch noch was für dich oder das Trek Fuel Ex.🤔


----------



## Lawenia (8. April 2021)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Canyon in XS und bin 165. Ist mir zu klein (kurz) das ist aber vllt auch gewöhnungssache. Habs modifiziert und es passt nun einigermaßen.
> Meine Schritthöhe ist 72.


Wie hast Du es modifiziert? Durch einen Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LetzRoll (8. April 2021)

Lawenia schrieb:


> Wie hast Du es modifiziert? Durch einen Vorbau?


Ja, Vorbau und va Lenker mit Riser und back-/upsweep


----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2021)

Die XS sind meist sehr kurz gebaut und nicht unbedingt niedriger, da das Oberrrohr dann steiler ansteigt, weil der Reach so kurz ist.


Lawenia schrieb:


> Und hast Du eine Alternative gefunden?



Aus welcher Gegend bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?
Ich habe eher einen langen Oberkörper  im Verhältnis zu den kurzen Beinen.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. April 2021)

Ich bin 1,60 mit SL 75 und hatte die Gelegenheit, ein Spectral in XS zu fahren. Wie auch schon anderen war es mir zu kurz und ich kam mir sehr gestaucht vor. Würde auch die Probefahrt mit einem S empfehlen. 
Auch ein Sting in S konnte ich probefahren, allerdings nur auf einem Parkplatz. Hatte sich aber von der Größe her gut angefühlt.


----------



## Lawenia (9. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die XS sind meist sehr kurz gebaut und nicht unbedingt niedriger, da das Oberrrohr dann steiler ansteigt, weil der Reach so kurz ist.
> 
> 
> Aus welcher Gegend bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?
> Ich habe eher einen langen Oberkörper  im Verhältnis zu den kurzen Beinen.


Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe, dann auch nur 73 

Ich bin aus der Stuttgarter Gegend. Und Du?


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2021)

Mit 73 könnte das Cube in S passen.
Ich bin aus der Pforzheimer Gegend. Mister Bike hatte das XS und das S vor 3 Wochen da. Da müsste einkaufen mit Termin grade noch gehn. Ruf mal an.


----------



## Orby (9. April 2021)

Würde nach keinem XS oder 13.5 schauen. 

Schau mal selbst 





						Spectral 6 WMN oder Neuron 7 WMN
					

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB und bin nun bei Canyon gelandet - unter anderem aus Preis-Leistungs-Gründen... Aktuell fahre ich ein ca. 18 Jahre altes Fully, das kann aber leider mit dem was ich gerne fahren würde nicht mithalten, bzw. ist einfach auch nie dafür gedacht gewesen.  Ich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hab heute das Mädel vom Nachbarn auf das HT der Kleinen gesetzt. Sie ist glaube ich 1,54m, bin mir sicher morgen im Laden drehen sie ihr was super kurzes an.
Sie ist mit dem Bike gleich klar gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

